# Tour Stage 20: 125km - 6 Climbs



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I love the fact the penultimate stage is not an ITT. that can be so dull. But the gap between the top step and second is nearly insurmountable. NEARLY. So this is the stage for the top five and all the non-GC classifications.

Rolland is 1 point from claiming the polkas dots. Nieve, Quintana, and Riblon are all within reasonable reach. Granted, there two "climbs" along the way to Paris, but it could be solidified Saturday. It would be sweet to see Pois Jaune, but I don't think that is on Froome's mind.

Sprinters may still fight for cash and points, but I don't know.

Saxo and Shack will battle for Team.

And of course the all-out fight for Stage win.

Will TeeJay go for the summit finish? Will my dry dream of Voeckler towing Rolland for points and then getting the stage gifted come true?Will Schleck have a performance-based interview? Is Porte rewarded? 

The stage goes to:
TeeJay.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Rolland will bury himself to get enough points to secure the lead then fight to survive the time cutoff at the end. Contador will protect his second place over Quintana. I would love to see Contidor and Kreuziger work Quintana over tomorrow to secure second and third. As for the winner...I say a Garmin rider or BMC rider.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

And away we go...Rolland attacks with a leg covered in an entire roll of yellow Kinesio tape.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Movistar is putting the hammer down. They've been driving the peloton as much as Sky in this Tour. They are trying to push Quintana into second overall, and maybe get a stage win for him or Costa.
Lots of guys falling off the back with 100km to go. For some it is going to be an awful long day. I can see a few more outside the time limit DQs. This is a tough stage for anyone who cannot climb.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Movistar is putting the hammer down. They've been driving the peloton as much as Sky in this Tour. They are trying to push Quintana into second overall, and maybe get a stage win for him or Costa.
> Lots of guys falling off the back with 100km to go. For some it is going to be an awful long day. I can see a few more outside the time limit DQs. This is a tough stage for anyone who cannot climb.


May seem like a long day...but they're probably going to finish this short stage in quick time.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Movistar is putting the hammer down. They've been driving the peloton as much as Sky in this Tour. They are trying to push Quintana into second overall, and maybe get a stage win for him or Costa.



And Euskaltel is sniping points in the break, so expect Nieve to make a play for the big points on the climbs at the end.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rolland just ran Nieve into the crowd in the sprint for points.

It looked like there was going to be some argy-bargy, but they are dealing with it.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Rolland should have the points deducted for that - very poor. 

(... and he was lucky that he didn't get penalized yesterday for two very sticky bottle changes, one of which involved no bottle being taken!)


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

P.S. I think it was Igor Anton that Rolland did his best to force off the road.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Rolland just ran Nieve into the crowd in the sprint for points.



Nieve is not in the break. Two of his teammates are.




coldash said:


> Rolland should have the points deducted for that - very poor.


That was bad, swung across darn near the whole road and drove him into the people at the side. Could have gone down very easily.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Jens. 

Gotta love Jens. What a professional cyclist!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Jens.
> 
> Gotta love Jens. What a professional cyclist!


Phil/Paul claimed that he's said if someone offers him a contract he'll race next year...

What team would NOT offer him a contract?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> What team would NOT offer him a contract?


What rider would NOT want him on their team?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

it is awesome to see jens doing great.
he is abt to get swallowed up on this downhill, tho


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PJay said:


> it is awesome to see jens doing great.
> he is abt to get swallowed up on this downhill, tho


Not sure what the peloton is up to these days being so actively chasing hard so early....it isn't like the teams leading the charge have gotten much for their driving effort most of the time.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> Not sure what the peloton is up to these days being so actively chasing hard so early....it isn't like the teams leading the charge have gotten much for their driving effort most of the time.


Control further attacks, thin the crowd to eliminate support to cover the attacks at the end. When people are working to stay on, they are less likely to make their own moves.

They are not really chasing now, more holding the leaders to a gap that can be easily caught at the end.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

coldash said:


> P.S. I think it was Igor Anton that Rolland did his best to force off the road.


Correct, my mistake!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Control further attacks, thin the crowd to eliminate support to cover the attacks at the end. When people are working to stay on, they are less likely to make their own moves.
> 
> They are not really chasing now, more holding the leaders to a gap that can be easily caught at the end.


In the case of Movistar for example...their driving the peloton only helped Froome, and did nothing for themselves.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gilbert's chain is completely tangled up around his crank. It looked like his chain had fallen off, you can't even see it. 
Gallopin broke his chain just a little while ago. Bad day for chains.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Gilbert's chain is completely tangled up around his crank. It looked like his chain had fallen off, you can't even see it.
> Gallopin broke his chain just a little while ago. Bad day for chains.


And Tejay yesterday... DA9K doesn't seem to be showing well.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

danl1 said:


> And Tejay yesterday... DA9K doesn't seem to be showing well.


I was wondering if all these guys were riding the same gruppo.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> In the case of Movistar for example...their driving the peloton only helped Froome, and did nothing for themselves.


The tactic can fail, of course. But better to make the move and try than to not. If for no other reason than to have the attitude that YOUR team is controlling the stage, to give a psychological buffer against the suffering at the end.

In the case of Movistar, I don't think they have quite enough of a team to pull it off. But on any given day? Gotta take your shots.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PJay said:


> it is awesome to see jens doing great.
> he is abt to get swallowed up on this downhill, tho


Not so much, at least yet....he's actually pulled out the gap on the pursuit on the downhill it looks like.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Can Sky close 3 minutes uphill? Yes.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Come on Tejay, Go USA.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Skewer said:


> Come on Tejay, Go USA.


Hell no. We want Jensie to take it-despite all odds.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

PJay said:


> Can Sky close 3 minutes uphill? Yes.


They might. But they probably shouldn't, and let others do the work. Let the other podium contenders and climbing contenders have their day.

Sky should be all about no mistakes today. 

The most likely Sky move today would be to let Porte off the leash, imo. And that is only because tomorrow is the last stage. But if Froome is greedy, and wants two jerseys, I think they could do it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Suddenly Sky pop up, like a sprint train trying to get into the front before the bottom of the final climb.

I'd like to see Tejay win.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> The most likely Sky move today would be to let Porte off the leash, imo.


Froome second wheel as Sky lead the peloton, Porte behind him? Hmmmm, might just be.


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

I would love to see Jens take this, but that's not gonna happen. Next best thing? TvG. I hope he gets his revenge in the Alps.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MTBer1st said:


> I would love to see Jens take this, but that's not gonna happen. Next best thing? TvG. I hope he gets his revenge in the Alps.


If Jensie doesn't get it, TvG won't either IMHO.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> But if Froome is greedy, and wants two jerseys, I think they could do it.


Froome just rode right past Rolland LOL. 
Rolland is unhappy.
Rui Costa looks very strong and confident.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

It doesn't look good for Jens, here come the cheaters.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks like Froome wants some extra glory!

Go Q!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy cow Froomey is riding away! Wicked attack, Q and Purito bridge up to him.

All three want to get away from Contador and should work together. Could be the podium right there.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Well Movistar, how stupid do you feel now? Driving that peloton really worked for ya, didn't it?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Froome with a ridiculous attack.


----------



## Yamilo (Sep 18, 2012)

Was that a good idea by froome?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Marc said:


> Well Movistar, how stupid do you feel now? Driving that peloton really worked for ya, didn't it?


Uh....why? Quintana has dropped Contador. That was their goal.


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

Marc said:


> If Jensie doesn't get it, TvG won't either IMHO.


Hey, I wanted to believe! We all knew who would be leading up this climb...


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Quintana v. Rodriguez for 2nd place.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Kreuziger saving Contador.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Marc said:


> Well Movistar, how stupid do you feel now? Driving that peloton really worked for ya, didn't it?


It worked well for Quintana.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PaxRomana said:


> Uh....why? Quintana has dropped Contador. That was their goal.


...Had nothing to do with Movistar's efforts. All the GC men wheel sucked behind Movistar. Saxo getting dropped was accomplished by everyone except Movistar's efforts. Hell if Froome didn't care about hiding superhuman performances he could drop Q like last week's news right now.

All Movistar's efforts did was assure Froome wins the stage or comes in 2nd or 3rd by a wheel length.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I half expect Froome to challenge Cav tomorrow for the stage. Dude's an alien.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

wha!? inhuman riding.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Marc said:


> ...Had nothing to do with Movistar's efforts. All the GC men wheel sucked behind Movistar. Saxo getting dropped was accomplished by everyone except Movistar's efforts.
> 
> Hell if Froome didn't care about hiding superhuman performances he could drop Q like last week's news right now.


So, what's your problem with Movistar's work? They played a good tactical game today.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Contador is going to be off the podium.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Contador is DONE. Off the podium.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Froome absolutely destroyed Contador with that attack. The guy is totally broken. 
Reminded me of Riis' attack in 1996.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

How long before Porte gets bored and drops these two?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

burgrat said:


> I half expect Froome to challenge Cav tomorrow for the stage. Dude's an alien.


--we saw a huge breakaway this year on a flat stage, so why not a real contest on the final day?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Froome will put in a final attack and take this. Nice hit to the spectator!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Froome even has time to punch a few spectators.


----------



## Yamilo (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice karate chop by froome!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Talansky doing a proper ride here. 

Froome will drop these two shortly.


----------



## Yamilo (Sep 18, 2012)

PaxRomana said:


> Talansky doing a proper ride here.
> 
> Froome will drop these two shortly.


Sounding just like phil there


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

burgrat said:


> I think Froome will put in a final attack and take this. Nice hit to the spectator!


He's psyched up today!


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

Yamilo said:


> Sounding just like phil there


"Valverde plowing a lone field." I chuckled out loud.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Yamilo said:


> Sounding just like phil there


And Carlton/Sean.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

PaxRomana said:


> Talansky doing a proper ride here.
> 
> Froome will drop these two shortly.


Q needs to attack before Froome if he wants the stage and the dots.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> He's psyched up today!


Roid rage?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Americans....LOL.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

And another inhuman attack.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Froome pacing Purito.

Go Quintana!!!!!!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Q needs to attack before Froome if he wants the stage and the dots.


Or wait and counterattack. 

Froome did look to be suffering, and probably was testing the others. But Q is going to take this one!

YAY Q!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

How far back to Froomestrong who is on the phone ordering a pizza?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

up to these last 10 min, our predictions were looking pretty good for this yr.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

QuintanaStar


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Froome was easy today. LOLZ.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> And another inhuman attack.



Froome? That looked like a very tired all too human attack to me.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah, the post-ban similarities between Basso and Contador continue.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Froome? That looked like a very tired all too human attack to me.


Froome: Time to go, VROOM VROOM!
Brailsfraud: No, you twit. You have to SELL it! 
Froome: Aw, come on, Dave. I can put 2 minutes into these chumps in this last km.
Brailsfraud: If you attack, I'm not going to upgrade your firmware.
Froome: ...pouting...


----------



## RTSO2112 (Oct 18, 2012)

PaxRomana said:


> Americans....LOL.


Yes, Quintana...a great American!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

PaxRomana said:


> Talansky doing a proper ride here.


At the line he looked to have nothing left, which is good. Well done for him!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

PaxRomana said:


> Ah, the post-ban similarities between Basso and Contador continue.


yes, I had not thought of that. true.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

very happy for both Quintana and Purito, that was hard work and podium places were well earned. this was a memorable tour indeed. tomorrow i'd like to see a gorilla sprint victory to top this all off.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

QUITAAANAAAAA!, Good job man!

Refreshing to see South America on the podium!

I just have to say watching Eurosport, Sean Kelly's eyebrows have a mind of their own.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Froome? That looked like a very tired all too human attack to me.


Suddenly jetting away from men gasping for air like they were standing still?

Didn't look that tired to me. Compared to all the other men who looked completely gassed about to upchuck at the effort, it looked like Froome was holding back.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Good top three.

Froome - un-assilible once he took yellow - even when Sky had moments of weakness.
J-Rod - Always nice to see J-Rod on a podium.
Quintana - The next big thing - the return of a strong Columbian to the GC fight. Well deserved winner of both the white and polka-dot jersey. Allez!

Pity Conti and Saxo couldn't at least hold on to a third place - the times they are a changing.

Great Race.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> Suddenly jetting away from men gasping for air like they were standing still?
> 
> Didn't look that tired to me.


I was talking about when he tried to drop Q and Rodriguez in the final push, not when he jetted away from the other contenders.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

A thoroughly satisfactory day's racing. Quintana gets the stage victory he deserved, and takes the polkadot away from dirty Rolland. Chris Froome wins the Tour, overcoming that crucial 20 second penalty, and gets extra style points for chinning a spectator. Pistolerro continued to fire blanks and is off the podium. (The switch to jamon this year didn't work out too well...) To top it all, the Aussies are getting a hammering at the Lords Test, Root gets a century. All in all, a good day to be an Englishman..

Can't wait for tomorrow and....

CAV!!!!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it's funny how people take some sort of nationalistic pride in seeing a dodgy athlete from their country winning an athletic event.

Once Froome gets busted, we'll see the Brits distancing themselves: "Hey, he's not one of ours, he's a Kenyan!"

Anyway, a nice race, though eerily reminiscent of the early 2000s.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

PaxRomana said:


> I think it's funny how people take some sort of nationalistic pride in seeing a dodgy athlete from their country winning an athletic event.
> .



Yup, it's hilarious. Goodnight.

View attachment 284489


----------



## RTSO2112 (Oct 18, 2012)

PaxRomana said:


> I think it's funny how people take some sort of nationalistic pride in seeing a dodgy athlete from their country winning an athletic event.
> 
> Once Froome gets busted, we'll see the Brits distancing themselves: "Hey, he's not one of ours, he's a Kenyan!"
> 
> ...


Today was the classic Rocky/Rambo (Quintana) vs Ivan Drago (guess which rider) death match. 

Now all Quintana has to do to pull it off is to single-handedly rescue the American Soldier from the FARC rebels and his legend is forever!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

sir duke said:


> Yup, it's hilarious. Goodnight.
> 
> View attachment 284489


LOLZ - Too true. 

The question is now - how many more for Froomie-Zoomie?

Will it be Froome vs Quintana for the next couple of years?

Should be interesting.

P.S. Go Cav!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking for a video link or photo of Sagan's stage 20 finish line wheelie if you happen upon it, thanks!

* found it

https://vine.co/v/hmYuWwhVKt3


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Yup, it's hilarious. Goodnight.


I'm not American. 

Nice of you to draw the parallels between Froome fans and those of Armstrong. 
Goodnight, indeed.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> Looking for a video link or photo of Sagan's stage 20 finish line wheelie if you happen upon it, thanks!
> 
> * found it
> 
> https://vine.co/v/hmYuWwhVKt3


Isn't Sagan the rider behind the guy doing the wheelie?


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd like to congratulate Chris Froome on winning the Tour de France, and Nairo Quintana for winning it retroactively* in 2016  Great finish guys.

*edited because I am an idiot


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

bwbishop said:


> I'd like to congratulate Chris Froome on winning the Tour de France, and Nairo Quintana for winning it posthumously in 2016  Great finish guys.


You think Quintana won that stage and is poised to come in second on bread and water? Anyway, exciting stage - gratefully (especially for Brailsford), Froome backed off from trying to take the stage.
I was really impressed by JRod, Kreuziger and Voigt who all turned themselves inside out today.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

bwbishop said:


> I'd like to congratulate Chris Froome on winning the Tour de France, and Nairo Quintana for winning it posthumously in 2016  Great finish guys.


LOL. Yep, that sounds about right, though hopefully NOT posthumously! Nairo has many years ahead of him. Superb climber, whose performance in the mountains is much more credible than Froome's, who a) was disqualified for holding on to a MOTORCYCLE on the Mortirolo in the Giro, b) was zig-zagging up climbs a few short years ago, and c) didn't even have a contract for the next year before his "miraculous" performance in the Vuelta 2011. 

The line between pro cycling and pro wrestling is becoming more blurry by the day.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I do not think Quintana will win Tour. He is one sided in his riding, climbing right now. The winner needs to be an all around excellent rider. Quintana will be hurt by the TT stages. Froome can hang with Quintana in the mountains then use the TT to put distance between him. Will be an interesting Tour next year for sure.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

PaxRomana said:


> LOL. Yep, that sounds about right, though hopefully NOT posthumously! Nairo has many years ahead of him. Superb climber, whose performance in the mountains is much more credible than Froome's, who a) was disqualified for holding on to a MOTORCYCLE on the Mortirolo in the Giro, b) was zig-zagging up climbs a few short years ago, and c) didn't even have a contract for the next year before his "miraculous" performance in the Vuelta 2011.
> 
> The line between pro cycling and pro wrestling is becoming more blurry by the day.


Haha, meant retroactively, not posthumously. whoops.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

harlond said:


> Isn't Sagan the rider behind the guy doing the wheelie?


You can see the PMU green jersey sponsor logo on the wheelie rider's jersey.

Bonus points for the burnout at the end. Sagan's mechanic better change that tire tonight.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

gofast2wheeler said:


> I do not think Quintana will win Tour. He is one sided in his riding, climbing right now. The winner needs to be an all around excellent rider. Quintana will be hurt by the TT stages. Froome can hang with Quintana in the mountains then use the TT to put distance between him. Will be an interesting Tour next year for sure.


Froome finished 84th in his first tour.. Quintana has plenty of room for improvement!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

PaxRomana said:


> LOL. Yep, that sounds about right, though hopefully NOT posthumously! Nairo has many years ahead of him. Superb climber, whose performance in the mountains is much more credible than Froome's, who a) was disqualified for holding on to a MOTORCYCLE on the Mortirolo in the Giro, b) was zig-zagging up climbs a few short years ago, and c) didn't even have a contract for the next year before his "miraculous" performance in the Vuelta 2011.
> 
> The line between pro cycling and pro wrestling is becoming more blurry by the day.


All of which, in July 2013, means jack sh!t..


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

sir duke said:


> All of which, in July 2013, means jack sh!t..


To someone who knows nothing about cycling, sure.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

PaxRomana said:


> To someone who knows nothing about cycling, sure.


Then go have fun with your target audience...


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Then go have fun with your target audience...


Actually, I am having fun. :lol:


----------



## usernametaken (Jul 26, 2010)

PaxRomana said:


> Froome: Time to go, VROOM VROOM!
> Brailsfraud: No, you twit. You have to SELL it!
> Froome: Aw, come on, Dave. I can put 2 minutes into these chumps in this last km.
> Brailsfraud: If you attack, I'm not going to upgrade your firmware.
> Froome: ...pouting...


This pretty much sums it up.


----------

